
Ask HN: Do you use Git for storing notes?If so how do you handle cross platform? - iwanttobemayor
I&#x27;ve seen many posts encouraging to use git in combination with (Github&#x2F;Gitlab&#x2F;any other option you like) to store personal notes in a sort of central and personal knowledge base.<p>The main reasoning behind this is that applications such as Evernote could eventually disappear at some point, so if I want to be able to access my notes in 10, 20 or even more years then storing them as a plain .md or .txt file would be the best idea.<p>I&#x27;d like to give this idea a try, but I&#x27;ve found that there is not a straightforward way to use this in a multiplatform way. For my concrete case it is Windows + iOS. I&#x27;d use Windows to write my notes and iOS to consult some information on the go.<p>I&#x27;ve found that even though there is even an official iOS Github app navigating in between multiple notes is not very friendly and also I&#x27;ve found no way of rendering the Markdown for notes other than the README.md of the repository.<p>Maybe I am approaching this note system the wrong way, so if you use something similar I&#x27;d like to hear how you handle this.
======
Jugurtha
You can set mkdocs with GitLab/GitHub. When you push to a repo on your laptop,
it will build a "static" site you can then access on mobile.

Example (outdated):
[https://jhadjar.gitlab.io/kbase/python/](https://jhadjar.gitlab.io/kbase/python/).
It has a menu and renders nicely on mobile.

